# The "Virgin" Killer



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Has anyone noticed how many article titles are referring to Elliot Rodger as the "Virgin Killer" or something like that?

Does anyone think that this is unusual? I know that the media likes to label famous (or infamous) people with easy to remember labels but I get a strong sense that they are emphasizing his virginity as one of his negative characteristics. Does anyone else think that this is significant? Does it in some small way prove that in his warped mind he had a point about how men relate to sex in our society (as a measure of worth)?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think it's the media trying to give him a name that sensationalizes his wacko way of thinking. 

Also, using the word "virgin" just gets people's attention. Next thing I'm waiting to hear is that he proves that virginity is bad and every kid needs to be protected from ever being a virgin.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I think he equated sex to power and his lack of success in that area caused his narcissistic, egocentric nature to come to loathe what he perceived to be the source of power.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Cosmos said*: I think he equated sex to power and his lack of success in that area caused his narcissistic, egocentric nature to come to loathe what he perceived to be the source of power.


 Absolutely...many associate sex with Power.. with an EGO BOOST.. it has nothing to even do with Love.. or waiting for the right person... it's all about how one looks at themselves.. 

Doesn't surprise me at all they are calling him this..and in this society .. it most certainly is a BLIGHT ..everyone is having sex and it starts pretty damn early... makes no difference whether you are in love, it's all about getting the chicks, this raises your sex rank.. .it surely gives bragging rights... our teen sons see this sort of behavior in school at the lunch tables around them.. boys bragging who they did the night before... and especially in College...with the partying atmosphere ....just seems a right of passage on campuses today.... you are certainly the FREAK out of social norms if you still are one ..... 

I know of what I speak having our oldest son still a virgin...(he is not ashamed though).... he at least lived with his christian guy friends in an apartment so it wasn't too bad .. he is a very happy responsible young man with friends and doesn't base his life , or manlihood on getting laid .... though is he normal today.. I would say not.... he is in the minority big time...

I just did a post on this on the other thread...about Elliot Rodger



> I just got done watching Dr DRew talking about this for an hour, having not read all of these posts , maybe this was addressed..... he was into "*The SECRET*" (new age positive thinking).. I really don't know anything about this.. but found this on you tube explaining it a bit... (a naysayer -I would surely agree with what he says on this clip personally)... What is the Secret
> 
> Also he was obsessed with winning the lottery -also mix in Pornography, Aspergers diagnosis...entitlement attitude, they spoke of narcissism, he was awkward, socially didn't fit in... somewhere in that 100 + page manifesto, he called himself "Glorious"...even a "GOD".... he had obvious *delusions of grandeur*...
> 
> ...


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I actually lost my virginity at almost the same age Rodger decided to snap because he couldn't take it anymore.

I'm not a mass murderer but I can relate to the feeling of failure. I didn't direct it at women but at myself. His "supreme gentleman" thing is ridiculous. I had a VERY low opinion of myself around that time.

I wonder if it was a result of societal conditioning or something innate (the shame). No one owes anyone anything sexual or intimate but I don't think that a sex crazed society is to blame. It's just not normal to go past a certain age and not have experienced what 99% of people do. Most get over it but some psychologically vulnerable people go crazy.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Elliot Rodger the "Virgin Killer" yeah right more like Elliot Rodger the Sad pathetic waste of human skin who should have did the world a favor and flushing him self down the toilet .


May he rot in hell where he belongs.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *ntamph said*: It's just not normal to go past a certain age and not have experienced what 99% of people do.


Well there you go with your judgments to perpetuate this bullsh**... my H didn't stick his twanger in me till he was 25.. he's a gentleman.. mentally sound as they come...he never was ashamed either. but then again, he had me since age 18.. so he had love and attachment .. we waited till marriage.. should we be ashamed??


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Well there you go with your judgments to perpetuate this bullsh**... my H didn't stick his twanger in me till he was 25.. he's a gentleman.. mentally sound as they come...he never was ashamed either. but then again, he had me since age 18.. so he had love and attachment .. we waited till marriage.. should we be ashamed??


I was talking about people who don't have a choice. I think you and your husband waited?

When you want it really bad and it ain't happening then it gets you down.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ntamph said:


> I was talking about people who don't have a choice. I think you and your husband waited?
> 
> When you want it really bad and it ain't happening then it gets you down.


Well what if EVERYONE who walked the globe who had a choice was jumping into bed too.., wouldn't THAT even make it worse for those who just haven't found someone yet??

I'm sorry , I just don't like that ANYONE gets puts down for either of these reasons... I think it sucks --and badly ...for those who haven't found love yet.... or those who choose to wait till marriage....(or they just care about 1sts...attaching special meaning to whom they sleep with...as if a conception happened, they would want to be that Father.. not be shocked & help her get an abortion)...or something to just "get over with" ...like use all easy girls so you'll get good in bed ..then can attract the bombshells..what guys really want .... this seems the mentality of many men today..(or am I missing something?)... 

I guess I just don't have a lot of respect for guys who just want to PUMP - so they can feel better about themselves... I am not saying that was YOU.. maybe you genuinely wanted love and attachment too...that just seems less of a concern, over getting laid by many ....The immaturity of the young -God gives them this raging sex drive but they lack the maturity to go with it..

I am not a man... so maybe I will never get it.. but the type that doesn't feel right having sex without love...there is something very special about these type of men... I just feel they are more honorable..

A sex saturated and obsessed society will only make those who aren't banging yet to feel worse about themselves...is this really the answer for all young men's ills .... Shouldn't we teach our Boys there are many ways to be a MAN.. to have faith in one self ...Responsibility, integrity, keeping one's word.. being true to self and others.. .. 

Is this what the Virgin Killer wanted... doesn't sound like it to me.. he just obsessed over the pleasure he was denied by all the hot blondes in his warped twisted mind..


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

His reason for killing was basically because he was a virgin, so I don't think it's necessarily sensationalizing anything.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

To be honest,I'm sick of hearing and seeing his name. This happens every time there's a mass killing in the US. All you hear about is the murderer and never the victims. He/She gets to live on forever in the media and be talked about every year on the anniversary of the killings.But ask someone to name the victims and they can't recall any of their names. 

It wouldn't stop these people from killing but maybe it would do the victim's family some good if the media would start focusing on the lives and names of the ones lost.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

In two months we'll be on to the next one....


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> In two months we'll be on to the next one....



....and God forbit if post massacre it was discovered that he listened to Rap music.
Then it would be said that rap music made him do it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

KathyBatesel said:


> His reason for killing was basically because he was a virgin, so I don't think it's necessarily sensationalizing anything.


The reason for his killing is that he was basically a sociopath. If he was getting laid 10 times a day, he would have found another excuse to rationalize his murders.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> The reason for his killing is that he was basically a sociopath. If he was getting laid 10 times a day, he would have found another excuse to rationalize his murders.


If he was getting laid 10 times a day his reason for killing those people would have been the same.

He sees other human beings as inferior and people disgust him.

That is a basic trait of narcissists.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I second the thought of sick of seeing and reading his name, but more importantly hate that people use a tragedy to just get on a soapbox on a topic they are worked up over.

He hated all women! No but he killed men too! He was mentally ill. No mental illness is not that bad. Guns are evil! No no people kill not guns!

Usually the people shouting over and over these things have not thought for one minute that there are people suffering from losing loved ones.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> To be honest,I'm sick of hearing and seeing his name. This happens every time there's a mass killing in the US. All you hear about is the murderer and never the victims. He/She gets to live on forever in the media and be talked about every year on the anniversary of the killings.But ask someone to name the victims and they can't recall any of their names.
> 
> It wouldn't stop these people from killing but maybe it would do the victim's family some good if the media would start focusing on the lives and names of the ones lost.


The videos of the victims' parents were heartbreaking. The first thing we do as parents is to put ourselves in the place of these parents. It is the worst thing imaginable. It's the senselessness and randomness of it which gets everyone worked up. On another thread, it was mentioned that the killer already has a huge media following....


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

His own parents pointed out their fears to the police and the police did nothing. Those parents knew more about this psycho than anyone else on earth. Imagine how fearful you would have to be before you'd turn in your own kid to the police. They did nothing. 
The Naval Yard shooter was well known to the government as was his mental health issues. He was under no supervision. Major Hasan's jihadist views were well known by the DOJ and the DOD. Your government promoted him and gave him access to every soldier and every area at Ft Hood. I feel pretty confident that to be promoted to a Major he had to have been given a TOP SECRET clearance, certainly, at least a SECRET. The problem is not that we (government officials) don't know who potentially dangerous people are. The problem is that we don't do anything meaningful with that information. In my city, the cops absolutely know every significant mental patient. We deal with them all the time.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> The reason for his killing is that he was basically a sociopath. If he was getting laid 10 times a day, he would have found another excuse to rationalize his murders.


You hit the nail right on the head here!

:iagree:

The kid wanted to be a God that females worshiped and desired. It was not the having sex with a women that he desired. Sociopaths are liars!!!

His parents were well off - they hung around with famous people - this kid was at the premier of Hunger Games! He drove a $40K BMW - and still, no women or guy worshiped him.

So he wanted to win the lottery - why? So he would increase his worth so that he would be worshiped.

If this kid just wanted to feel what sex was like, he could have driven to Vegas in his BMI and went to any of the ranches outside of town and purchased sex. So why did he not do this? Because the women would have been having sex with him because he paid them to and NOT because they worshiped him.

Bottom line - the dude was a cold blooded sociopathic killer.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Aspydad said:


> You hit the nail right on the head here!
> 
> :iagree:
> 
> ...


You make a really good point here, that didn't even dawn on me...with the rich lifestyle and family he came from.. WOW...he could have hired his own personal CALL GIRL , or Escort , whatever the proper term is...to teach him & give him the time of his life... anything he wanted sexually.. I mean really.. why in heck didn't he....if he was that desperate...given his means...

And why didn't his friends suggest such a thing to him.(Or maybe they did).. to get him out of his FUNK since it was obviously overtaking his mind.. 

When one is mentally ill ..there just is no reasoning ...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> In my city, the cops absolutely know every significant mental patient. We deal with them all the time.


The problem is, what can be legally done? You can't indefinitely detain someone because they *might* be a threat.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Ripper said:


> The problem is, what can be legally done? You can't indefinitely detain someone because they *might* be a threat.


Surveillance I guess. But then it becomes a question of resources/manpower.


----------

